# John Cena balding?



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Or just a bad haircut?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I think he is balding.. He never had a good haircut in his life.. But this seems awkward.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Every man's hairline recedes, just a question of how much it does and whether or not it makes you bald.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

His hair has been balding for a while now, noticed it a few years ago.


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

after the beatings he takes im sure its a sign of stress 

just imagine being a grown ass man , knowing that you have to dress like that 

hes already lost his dignity , so i guess the hair is next

i kid fan boys


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Hogan, Austin, Rock, Angle, balding is no hindrence to star power, happens to most men either in early 30s or early 50s.
also, look at zack ryders hair, he will most certainly be bald by early 30s.

also, HBK, you can take the hat off, we all know whats happening up there.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Hogan, Austin, Rock, Angle, balding is no hindrence to star power, happens to most men either in early 30s or early 50s.
> also, look at zack ryders hair, he will most certainly be bald by early 30s.
> 
> also, HBK, you can take the hat off, we all know whats happening up there.


 I can just imagine Zack ryder bald:lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

take care, comb over your hair!


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Cena to get a Rock haircut? It would look hilarious on him. :lmao


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

It's WWE's Main-Event-Curse..! Hogan, Savage, Austin, Rock..... and now Cena...


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

EFC Bronco said:


> Every man's hairline recedes, just a question of how much it does and whether or not it makes you bald.


Not really true. Most men's do, but there are quite a few men that have little to no hair loss into their 70's and 80's at least.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

So you think he has gone bald on the side and back of his head? :fpalm it's called a hairstyle


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

He is possibly the hardest worker in WWE so I can see John Cena having lots of stress. It's probably just a bad hair cut. We've all had bad hair cuts at some point.


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

bboy said:


> So you think he has gone bald on the side and back of his head? :fpalm it's called a hairstyle


The marks are running out of things to hate on. sad they have to stoop this low

they should be banned from making topics like these. the stupidity must go


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

bboy said:


> So you think he has gone bald on the side and back of his head? :fpalm it's called a hairstyle


no ya doof, Cena's short back and sides has an extra added circular indent...

as for this: :lmao :lmao :lmao ohh man. that is just bad. Keep your cap on, John :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> Not really true. Most men's do, but there are quite a few men that have little to no hair loss into their 70's and 80's at least.


Yeah a lot of the time it's not very noticeable if at all, I suppose I meant it's extremely rare that a man's hair doesn't recede in adulthood.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

nah 

it's just his stupid haircut .. he tries so hard in acting like a marine (even tho he never was one in real life)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JayJaynn2 said:


> after the beatings he takes im sure its a sign of stress
> 
> just imagine being a grown ass man , knowing that you have to dress like that
> 
> ...


LOL still funny thou.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

It's not like Cena has long hair so it doesn't really make a difference. Now, if I were to bald I'd be in deep shit on the other side lol.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cena has those crew cuts where in an angle and direction of light you can see his scalp.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually Cena's hairline is pretty cool. Here just a stupid haircut, i guess.


----------



## Havokk (Aug 4, 2010)

I always thought he was bald


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> nah
> 
> it's just his stupid haircut .. he tries so hard in acting like a marine (even tho he never was one in real life)


so to a rocky mark saved hair = marine huh?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Who cares? Cena is almost mid 30's do you expect him to be perfect.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Bald - The hairstyle of champions. Rock, Stone Cold, Great Muta, Goldberg, Angle, Batista, Orton, and Hogan. If Cena goes 100% bald, no one is safe.


----------



## Kirbz (Jun 9, 2011)

Alicenchains said:


> Bald - The hairstyle of champions. Rock, Stone Cold, Great Muta, Goldberg, Angle, Batista, Orton, and Hogan. If Cena goes 100% bald, no one is safe.


:lmao


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Alicenchains said:


> Bald - The hairstyle of champions. Rock, Stone Cold, Great Muta, Goldberg, Angle, Batista, Orton, and Hogan. If Cena goes 100% bald, no one is safe.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

He's male and in his 30's so I'd hope he's balding, I'm 22 and balding!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

You morons have dubbed him "Super Cena." This doesn't affect his hairstyle. Sorry.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Time for Bosley.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> nah
> 
> it's just his stupid haircut .. he tries so hard in acting like a marine (even tho he never was one in real life)


Typical rocks fan. Cena had this haircut before going in WWE. He almost always had this, way before his marine gimmick.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Must be why he wears a hat all the time lol. He's in his mid 30s, of course he's going to start balding. The only guy who seems to be able to defy the law of time when it comes to his hair is Triple H. Dude still has the same hairline as he did 10 years ago and he's 42! Must be some special shampoo or something. If you compare Trips' hairline to HBK's and Taker's it is just ridiculous lol.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena is apparently balding. I remember seeing him up close and from the back of his head was a rather large thin spot we spotted while sitting ringside


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

he's rich so he can afford for the doctors to have some hair taking from his ass and implanted on his head boosh! new hair transplant its called doing a wayne rooney


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Hogan, Austin, Rock, Angle, balding is no hindrence to star power, happens to most men either in early 30s or early 50s.
> also, look at zack ryders hair, he will most certainly be bald by early 30s.
> 
> also, HBK, you can take the hat off, we all know whats happening up there.


Steroids also cause baldness.


----------

